# Pearson Pro Classic



## Skillet_007 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok, my grandfather came over and saw me shooting and told me he had a bow that he bought new and never shot. I had no idea he had a bow and went over to his house to look at it. It is a Pearson Pro Classic. The riser is fiberglass I think and it has small wheels. The limbs are wooden. Its very clean and I am just curious to know a little about its history. I told him that Pearson is a good company and so he said he was going to sell it. I seriously doubt he will because he has said that about a lot of things and I'm sure he would ask an outrageous price, but I told him I would ask about what its worth too. I'm primarily here for the history though. Thanks in advance! I'll have some pics up tonight if anyone is interested.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I owned the Pearson XE Hunter Classic and not real sure but it may have been the hunting version of your bow. This one I had was from the late 80's and had laminated limbs and I believe it was a 48" ata. 
I do remember it was a shooter.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Yeah... late '80's til early '90's. The risers are cast and there was a some slight modofications thru the series. The early ones did not have cut-out risers and they were tear drop cable bows. The next version had "fast flight" set-ups. The last version had a slightly different grip and a cut-out riser and single track wheels. I have a friend that is a former NFAA National Outdoor Champ that still shoots the last version.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Last year I bought a Pearson Pro Classic on AT for my son for $135 shipped. It was in excellent condition. As far as "new, old bows", I recently picked up a brand new 1979 Jennings TStar XT off of ebay. It had been on display for over 30 years without being sold. I had it inspected to verify that there was no evidence that it had ever been shot. I paid $100 plus shipping. By the way, I see finger shooters still using those old Pearsons. They look like pretty good bows, and very stylish. I had never thought of the riser being anything other than cast aluminum. I took a look and, frankly, I cannot tell. My inclination is to think it is cast aluminum since fiberglass would require a core material such as wood. I have a little hand held metal detector. When I get a chance I will see if I can pick up some non metallic areas on the riser. There is a lot of metal on the bow so I am not sure I will be able to measure a non metallic area bushings and rests, etc, interferring.


----------



## Skillet_007 (Oct 8, 2010)

Alright, I'm going to post pics up. Maybe you would like to see it. It is very clean. From what you guys are telling me it was a good solid target bow. I think I would like to keep it now... at least for a bit.


----------



## Skillet_007 (Oct 8, 2010)

Here are the pics

































Sorry about the bad pics, but I don't have anything but a cell phone camera. You can still read the numbers of the draw#/lengths on the serial tag too.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Very similar to the Hunter XE model I had.
My Pearson had tear drops so it was a little older than yours.

Good looking bow!


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

I shot NFAA bowhunter class with mine, no sights an fingers. Great bows only problem, the risers will crack in time if shot alot!!!
I know first hand, broke 3 of them, one a week before nationals!!!
Still have wheels for them if interested?


----------

